# Does anyone else use Syntrax Whey Shake?



## svt2001 (Apr 17, 2013)

I recently started using Syntrax Whey Shake which tastes delicious and only costs about $37 for 5 lbs.  Each 30 gram scoop has 23 grams of protein so it is about 77% protein by weight.  It is 100% whey concentrate.  They advertise that they don't play with their protein content by spiking it with glycine, taurine, or maltodextrin, Marc Lobliner said to stay away from protein that have these items.

Is this low quality protein or something?  I feel like I am the only person in the world that uses it and feel that I am missing out on something. Does Syntrax kill puppies in their basement or something?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 21, 2013)

Is just whey bro, what are you tripping about?

I've used it to, is fine lol


----------



## jacked187 (Apr 21, 2013)

i use it there cookies and cream taste good.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Remember all whey isn't created equal. I use MGN pure whey isolate bc of the flavors and the taste. It has everything I need in it and I have been using it for 5 years now. I would recommend it highly.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 22, 2013)

Differences are so small is irrelevant, just go with reputed manufacturer with good price, is just protein


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 24, 2013)

i tried it,yeah
vanila,not really like it,very light taste


----------



## musclemilk40 (Apr 26, 2013)

lets just say you get what you pay for dude; it's slightly inferior but if you are on a budget then go for it but you may want to upgrade as your budget allows.  Something like their Nectar protein or Isolate matrix would be a better choice...


----------

